
The “Secret” Awfulness of Saudi Arabia - jseliger
http://www.gatestoneinstitute.org/6722/saudi-awfulness
======
eimai134
That poor British grandfather. 350 lashes for being caught with wine - I'd
think that would kill a person.

------
doug1001
i had never heard of this organization until this post, but i would imagine it
has quite some influence--as evidenced by their Board of Governors, which is
like a Mt Olympus of senior activists--eg, Alan Dershowitz, Carolyn Cox,
Daniel Finkelstein

------
snewk
they sound like an ideal candidate to chair the UN Human Rights council

